# aero garden



## triztin85

Has anyone tried to use that Aero Garden to grow marijuana?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah

no, but it works.
 It doesnt look like you would be able to grow them very high at all. Maybe a few short bushes.
 I wouldnt fill every spot in the aerogarden, it would get too clustered


----------



## storzbickel

i have, very recently Nov- about a week and a half ago. 

i tried 2 crops of bag seed- both failed. 

in my case there was extreme salt buildup. i had 6 plants going and constantly needed to add ph down, which caused the buildup. 

the first crop i used advanced nutes with the stock lighting which are 2 27w CFLs. 2nd time same nutes, purified water, 400w MH, and an airstone. 

they would grow well to about the 2nd node, then all growth would come in yellow and eventually die. It required 3x a day ph monitoring and 2-3 times a week resovoir change. lots of maintenance for no results. 

a wise friend told me about a rockwool method he was using. doing that now, i can honestly say that for $150 the aerogarden was no good. For the same if not slightly less i have 11 strong plants for my indoor setup  (with potential for many, many more). Plus the maintenance is next to nothing compared to the care i had to give the AG. 

i used to be a defender of the AG. but now i can see its not really suited for growing cannabis, except maybe one small plant. The res. was too small to support the needs of 6 seedlings. Ive seen some people have success but for the money you spend your yield and quality can be far greater. 150 for 1 plant or 150 for 5+ full sized females?

i am using the aerogarden now to grow tomatos and even their seed kits only include enough for 3 plants they give you spacers for the other 4 spots.  So that alone limits- 3 seeds with a 50% potential for females? not good odds. 

great concept and a good kitchen accessory. kind of cool to have fresh tomatos in the dead of winter. just not for bud

i know this post is super late, but im new to the forum and i wanted to share my AG experience.


----------



## headband

i dont understand why this question keeps comming up? why would you want to grow in somthing so small, saw one at the hydro store. Maby for fun thats it...


----------



## Leonard50

I have one, and I like it. It's very low-maintenance and it does provide lots of herbs after about 6 weeks. I live in Manhattan with a small kitchen and this has come in quite handy. My one gripe is taht I haven't been able to grow chives very successfully. Customer Service has been very nice about it


----------



## snuggles

I'm thinking about doing a DIY tutorial on aerorails if there is any interest. How much is the aerogarden, 150USD? I can show you how to built a REAL system for MJ using that 150.00....and it's a versatile efiicient system.


----------



## LoveTheGreen

snuggles said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about doing a DIY tutorial on aerorails if there is any interest. How much is the aerogarden, 150USD? I can show you how to built a REAL system for MJ using that 150.00....and it's a versatile efiicient system.


 
*Please Do I'm looking to make one from an up coming batch of clones.*


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker

headband said:
			
		

> i dont understand why this question keeps comming up? why would you want to grow in somthing so small, saw one at the hydro store. Maby for fun thats it...


 
:holysheep:  Man you need to check out parkingjoe's grows   ...then you might change your mind. He has one going right now and it's awesome. Plus the fact this guy knows a lot about different types of grows, there's a lot to learn from his threads.  
It's called a Sea Of Green grow, straight cola, just one brought to bud almost from the start, no wasted space and great yields in a shorter time.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20398


----------



## snuggles

Sorry for the delay, I have some time finally and am putting the tutorial together as we speak....I'm a scatter brain so hopefully I'll have it done tomorrow for you guys. if you want I put some photos up in my gallery to show you that it works. please excuse the mess in my grow room, and newbies take note do not let the room get dirty like mine. I have major work to do this weekend with cleaning.


----------



## snuggles

headband said:
			
		

> i dont understand why this question keeps comming up? why would you want to grow in somthing so small, saw one at the hydro store. Maby for fun thats it...



Me either LOL, although my gmom loves hers. I much prefer my rails LOL.


----------



## smokybear

I've never used one but I wouldn't invest the money for such a small grow area. Just my thoughts though. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Longwalker

pERSONA; uSE ONLY.


----------



## DaveTheDingo

Tbh much better results can be had out of a very small box with a security light style HPS of 50-70w - even under soil. I saw a guy grow a 1'x1' box with 4 20w CFL energy savers (4800 lumens) and get 1.5oz from it in compost. a70w hps will emit more light. some of the micro grows even work in PC cases although i've only seen one of those


----------



## Fadeux

a friend of mine bought one, used it for clones and seedlings, then returned it within the "100% satisfied" guarantee period.  The drawback to the aerogarden, is you can only use their nutes, anything else clogs up the pump. I still say its silly to spend that much money, when for a fraction of it, you could build your own much better system.


----------



## DaveTheDingo

I was thinking about this.. and it's a bloody good excuse to be buying nutes and hydro bits.. Also cooking with marijuana + your own herbs sounds good to me


----------



## teppy1954

Have been using Aerogarden for my first crop. First, I realize that this is a limited use device and is only good for 3 plants max. Second, as there are height restrictions; a skunk strain that tends to be bushy is best. Third, as you are limited in space and time, a feminized strain is the best bet. I am happy to announce that I had three very successful skunk plants, at harvest, they were covered in dense white virgin tears and after careful drying and curing produces the most incredible body stone I have ever encountered.

I was a dedicated outdoor grower for the past 20 years, only growing enough to meet my yearly needs and in concert with several people of a like mind, meeting the needs of one dear friend in the latter stages of MS. The AG helps me dispense with the need to grow a number of plants in my backyard and cuts down on my risk of arrest or discovery by unfriendlies. I grow now in my basement closet. Yes, I realize that there are probably more efficient aeroponic methods, but frankly, I am not technically enough inclined to build my own (maybe someday) The AG is a relatively inexpensive method of acquiring a superior product without having to go to the streets. It supplies the needs of the weekly smoker without too much intervention other than resetting the timer occasionally and adjusting the grow light height.

PS Acquisition of seeds is not an issue as one does not live in the USA, and seeds are available from several storefront suppliers in my city. (Competition breeds good sale items).


----------



## Dr.Autoflower

in the new high times theres an artical it and it says that its good for seedling and veging but pointless for flowering cuz you get like a ounce tops of 1 crop.


----------



## LowRider

LowRider!!!!!  might want to change the light to something else but it does work.  there's a video on youtube


----------



## Longwalker

teppy1954 said:
			
		

> Have been using Aerogarden for my first crop. First, I realize that this is a limited use device and is only good for 3 plants max. Second, as there are height restrictions; a skunk strain that tends to be bushy is best. Third, as you are limited in space and time, a feminized strain is the best bet. I am happy to announce that I had three very successful skunk plants, at harvest, they were covered in dense white virgin tears and after careful drying and curing produces the most incredible body stone I have ever encountered.
> 
> I was a dedicated outdoor grower for the past 20 years, only growing enough to meet my yearly needs and in concert with several people of a like mind, meeting the needs of one dear friend in the latter stages of MS. The AG helps me dispense with the need to grow a number of plants in my backyard and cuts down on my risk of arrest or discovery by unfriendlies. I grow now in my basement closet. Yes, I realize that there are probably more efficient aeroponic methods, but frankly, I am not technically enough inclined to build my own (maybe someday) The AG is a relatively inexpensive method of acquiring a superior product without having to go to the streets. It supplies the needs of the weekly smoker without too much intervention other than resetting the timer occasionally and adjusting the grow light height.
> 
> PS Acquisition of seeds is not an issue as one does not live in the USA, and seeds are available from several storefront suppliers in my city. (Competition breeds good sale items).


I am getting an Aero Garden tomorrow. What light settings are you using? Like you I see this as a way to keep me in personal use quantities only and not make a business out of the crop. I am getting to old for that crap. I have just the place in my study for it.


----------



## teppy1954

blunt man said:
			
		

> in the new high times theres an artical it and it says that its good for seedling and veging but pointless for flowering cuz you get like a ounce tops of 1 crop.


 
I beg to differ on the yield. My first crop consisting of three bushy plants yielded (buds only) approx 3oz. I am currently in the process of my second crop, and I estimate that I will probably have 3 crops per year. Given the cost of the AG and cost of seeds, I estimate that I will have spent approximately $300 on 7-9oz of the finest buds. 

Given that I am not a heavy user (1-2 joints per week), my needs will be met for the next several years. And over the course of say three years, the cost of each crop goes down to the point where I am basically growing for the cost of seeds. This makes great economic sense plus there is a convenience factor that cannot be beaten. Unless someone comes up with a system that is larger and more convenient (pot grow-op in a box-anywone want to get into that manufacturing business?) I guess AG is the only game in town.


----------

